
How to Start Hacking? - CaiGengYang
Ok, so I feel like I need to get something done. I want to create a &quot;hack&quot; --- how , where do I start?<p>I downloaded Python 3.4.3 and learned how to open its IDLE ... what can I do next ?
======
hardwaresofton
What do you like to do? Generally "hacking" on projects is easier when you're
hacking on something you like.

If you have nothing in particular you want to do, maybe you can hack on some
open source projects?

If you've literally just downloaded python and downloaded/opened IDLE, then
maybe you should learn some python: I've found this guide to be very useful:
[http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/](http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/)

An interesting thing you could probably do with not-too-much python is some
light data analysis. Download an interesting data dump from somewhere, and see
if you can use python to parse through the data and find anything interesting.

Free Forex Historical Data (an old link I had saved, not sure if it will be
any good): [http://www.histdata.com/](http://www.histdata.com/)

Uber pickup data from NYC: [https://github.com/fivethirtyeight/uber-tlc-foil-
response](https://github.com/fivethirtyeight/uber-tlc-foil-response)

Maybe even find some data related to something you're interested in, and do
some analysis with that.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Input : print "Weiqi And Artificial Intelligence"

Output :

/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.6/bin/python2.6
/Users/CaiGengYang/PycharmProjects/helloworld/hello.py Weiqi And Artificial
Intelligence

Process finished with exit code 0

------
helcim
write first line of code and see it fail.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Input : print "Weiqi And Artificial Intelligence"

Output :
/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.6/bin/python2.6
/Users/CaiGengYang/PycharmProjects/helloworld/hello.py Weiqi And Artificial
Intelligence

Process finished with exit code 0

